# Photoshoot was a flop



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Those are pretty awesome!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Rik... maybe those aren't what you had in mind but there isn't anything wrong with those pictures.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

those are spectacular! Much better than posed pics would be.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*photoshoot*

great action shots! so much for portraiture...:--crazy:


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

They are more into candid lol. Really great shots.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd be happy with those!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i think this shots is better then sitting still.Shows pups personalty.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great shots of beautiful dogs! Much better this way!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow some flop! You can take your floppy pictures of my dog any day! :

I LOVE Ridgebacks! Cool dogs! I think that's the first Ridgeback pup I've ever seen!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Those are some great action shots!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_Great "photoshoot flop" ! _
_Thanks for the smiles _


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I love these shots. The one with the puppy on the ground sticking it's tongue out is priceless. I bet they were 2 panting pups at the end.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



olik said:


> i think this shots is better then sitting still.Shows pups personalty.


I agree !!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I just recently had a professional photo shoot done of my gang. The photographer I used didn't take any posed shots. I was a little hesitant at first because I really wanted to make sure I got some good ones of the three of them. But he was fabulous and I love the shots so much more than I would have if they were posed. These shots remind me a lot of them. I'm not comfortable posting the link publicly, but PM me if you'd like to see them.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome shots! I wish my photo shoots flopped like that!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Those are some great action shots, Rik!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you.  
You have a P message Kgiff. I'm curious.


----------

